# Rack It Up III Fishing and Hunting trophy show



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Hunters and sports enthusiasts all around the area come together every two years to display their trophies, share stories and to enjoy a wild game feed. Rack It up III will be held Saturday, February 27 from 2-10 p.m. and Sunday, February 28 from 1-4 pm at the Quandt Brothers" Shop, five miles south of Oakes, ND on Hwy 1 and 93rd St., which is east on Country Road 5, first farm on the right hand side of the road. Each Day is a free will offering for admission which is at the door, and at the serving table for beverages, snacks, and the wild game feed. All Proceeds will be given to the Paul Schmitz Family. Paul was from the Oakes area and died following a tragic farm accident. His wife Cathy and their two daughters Lacey and Lynsey continue to live on the family farm and care for their livestock. Paul and his family were very active in livestock showing and Cathy and the girls continue to show and compete at these events. Supplemental Funding will be provided through Thrivent. An account is also set-up at Starion Financial of Oakes where donations can be made out to the Paul Schmitz fund and sent to: Starion Financial, 601 Main Ave, Oakes, ND 58474, Telephone number is 701-742-2112.
Exhibitors of mounted game are welcome to bring their mounts on Thursday, February 25 and Friday, February 26 to the Quandt brothers Shop. In 2006 there were approximately 250 mounts and in 2008 this rose to 350. Please contact John Quandt at (701) 710-0077 or Bill Schmitz and (701) 710-0159 if you are interested in displaying your mounted game or know of someone you feel would be interested. Their is no fee to bring your mount for display. From 5 p.m. until gone on Saturday, you can can take advantage of a wild game feed with deer, pheasant, and well deliciously prepared Rocky Mountain Oysters.
This is a fun day for the whole family. A time to get together with other hunters and sportsman and tell TALL tales, impress the kids, and do a good thing for the community. Come and show your support for Cathy and the girls. You may just get a chance to meet their trophies too- the animals they show at livestock shows. I hope to see you all there. Thanks


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Is there a Forum moderator that could put this as a sticky or move it to the right forum. Thanks


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Rack Um Up is this weekend so I hope I see all of you there, if not thanks for the support and thanks Nodakoutdoors for letting me post this. Also Thanks to anyone who donated to the Schmitz Family or helped out just by spreading the word of the event. Thanks again 
Jonathan Daniels


----------

